# Xenon Headlamps-euro lamps



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

Ok, I have a 05' 2.7T w/bi-xenon, would like to either 1. fit city lights into existing spot which needs to be punched out in High beam reflector and disable city light in turn signal or 2. replace with European complete units. 

Any threads on this? Thank you


----------

